# Firearms and Shooting > Firearms, Optics and Accessories >  Howa 1500 vs. Tikka T3

## nzhills

Hi
First time caller, which has the best accuracy potential, the Howa 1500 or the Tikka T3 Lite, (I'm thinking of 7mm08)?
Regards
Mark

----------


## 7mmsaum

Tikka tikka tikka

----------


## Toby

Go to a shop and pick up both. What ever feels best to you, get that one.

----------


## Beavis

I'm a Howa  fan boy, both are accurate

----------


## GravelBen

What Toby said - handle both, and a Savage weather warrior, and a Remington 700, and whatever else you see in your price range. They are all capable of producing good accuracy with ammunition they like.

The Savages are the pick of the bunch for me, but try a few options and see what floats your boat.

----------


## hillclima

tikka, they are popular for a reason

----------


## Spudattack

Both have similar accuracy, tikkas are lighter, howas have and integral recoil lug and are easier to bed and are a copy of a sako action. Both can be fitted with boyds stocks now.
Both are really good rifles for the money, buy whichever one you prefer, you won't go wrong either way.

----------


## hunter308

If the howa fits you nicely then grab it they are a good rifle for the money and if you see one in 6.5x55 grab it as it is a bloody good caliber and another good option even though there is absolutely nothing wrong with choosing a 7mm08

----------


## Scouser

Im biased, as ive got the Howa.....at least i wont lose my mag......fingers go in ears now.......

----------


## Phill243

I have both and both have their plusses and minuses the tikka will like more factory ammo and has a better barrel and barrel contour and also better steel my stainless got rust on it after 3 days in the south island but my mates tikka went all week without any so I'm swinging towards tikka they also have a better trigger for a stock trigger they are amazing

----------


## Phill243

Stainless howa sorry

----------


## turner nz

love my tikkas, but heard howas are fantastic also

----------


## JoshC

Bought a howa for my sister last year, its a bloody great wee gun. 308. Personally I don't like the tikkas, they feel like a toy with all their plastic. I'd consider buying a wood/stainless one though.

----------


## possum_shooter

I've got a Howa with a wooden stock in 7mm08.  I did look at the Tikka but not a fan of the plastic either

----------


## William

I have a Howa in 7mm Rem Mag, so I've clearly made my choice. They are cheaper and in my opinion better, I don't like the plastic cover on the tikka. That being said, Tikkas are also great guns, you won't regret buying either. go to the shop and see with one you feel more comfortable on. the new Howa light weight is in the same weight range as the tikka and cost less.

----------


## turner nz

Do the howas shoot as good out of the box as tikkas?  I know what you mean by plastic on tikkas but there's plenty of aftermarket metal replacement parts so if any of mine do break I'll replace with metal. Good thing with plastic is the weight saving I guess

----------


## Shearer

I have two Tikka t3s. One still wears its plastic stock, is really light and feels like a toy.
I like toys.
Also I have never heard of anyone braking any of the plastic bits on a Tikka, or of any corrosion issues.
As a bonus, they both shoot well too.
ps. They don't make left hand Howas.

----------


## rambo-6mmrem

tikkas are guaranteed moa accuracy out the box I like the howa's as well I don't own one but I have a mates 270wsm howa in the safe that one seems very accurate however it was tickled up by gunworks before he got it

if your looking for guaranteed accuracy out of the box it has to be tikka hands down though

----------


## GravelBen

The MOA guarantee is good marketing, I'll give it that. Every other modern centrefire seems to shoot just as well, they just don't make a fuss about it and pretend its something special.

Come to think of it, the only centrefire rifle I've tried that hasn't shot sub-MOA was a Tikka! But I expect that would too with the right ammo.

----------


## rambo-6mmrem

Yep they can be a little fussy on ammo but remington or federal blue box seems to shoot well in most t3's it seems
And you are right most do shoot well these days a have a $699 marlin 223 which will shoot .7-.5 all day long with the right food:-)

----------


## HUNTY

> The MOA guarantee is good marketing, I'll give it that. Every other modern centrefire seems to shoot just as well, they just don't make a fuss about it and pretend its something special.
> 
> Come to think of it, the only centrefire rifle I've tried that hasn't shot sub-MOA was a Tikka! But I expect that would too with the right ammo.


you are right GravelBen it is good marketing, not only that but they are prepared to put that in writing! you say that the others don't make a fuss about theirs and pretend that its something special, perhaps that is where they are going wrong, if I am choosing between two rifles and one brand guarantees their accuracy and the other doesn't then I would automatically lean towards the one with the guarantee,hunters want rifles that shoot tight groups. yes I know that other brands have rifles that shoot moa (have owned a savage in the past) but if they build them to a high quality finish then why don't they guarantee their own products?

----------


## von tempsky fan

T3 all the way ,never had a bad one.

----------


## gadgetman

> you are right GravelBen it is good marketing, not only that but they are prepared to put that in writing! you say that the others don't make a fuss about theirs and pretend that its something special, perhaps that is where they are going wrong, if I am choosing between two rifles and one brand guarantees their accuracy and the other doesn't then I would automatically lean towards the one with the guarantee,hunters want rifles that shoot tight groups. yes I know that other brands have rifles that shoot moa (have owned a savage in the past) but if they build them to a high quality finish then why don't they guarantee their own products?


I looked at the T3 guarantee and it wasn't worth the paper it was written on. Basically it was that it was guaranteed with their own house load in their own range. 

I've shot a few different makes and they all shot about the same other than my Zastava 223. Mind you I bought that cheap because no one could get any accuracy out of it (4" at 100m) but after suppressing it the Zastava is shooting very small groups indeed.

----------


## foxhound

I have a 308 weatherby/howa that does .6'' groups with handloads, mate just bought a 308 with the 20'' skinny barrel that is doing under an inch with his hand loads. IMO they are good value and a solid action and for under $800 bare rifle you cant go wrong.

----------


## Freezer

How many howa owners would straight swap for a tikka? How many tikka owners would straight swap for a howa?  I imagine that flow only going one way. 

To prove a point, il swap a howa I have for anyone's tikka!

----------


## Beavis

I bought a Howa the other day hopefully turns up this morning.

----------


## Bill999

Howa are nice rifles just a little heavy
Tikka are nice rifles light and so on but they are all built on long actions

----------


## lau lau

Can beat the smooth feeding action of a tikka

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk

----------


## falconhell

howa

----------


## optio

Tikka, got 2 & think they're great wouldn't hesitate buying another, but shot never shot a howa before.

----------


## Beavis

Howa's are a little porky but really solid old school type rifles.

----------


## Jimmynostars

Win mod 70 featherweight, sorry what were the options?

----------


## jakewire

How does the magazine length compare.
I know about the "all tikkas have a long action" thing but unless you buy one with, do  you still have to muck with the block in the ones designated for short action calibres to seat out.

Also the long action T3's seem to have quite a short long action mag especially for  the magnums. Just wondering about the long action  Howa's.

----------


## Spudattack

> How does the magazine length compare.
> I know about the "all tikkas have a long action" thing but unless you buy one with, do  you still have to muck with the block in the ones designated for short action calibres to seat out.
> 
> Also the long action T3's seem to have quite a short long action mag especially for  the magnums. Just wondering about the long action  Howa's.


Heaps, if i seated my 162 amax loads in my 7mmRM Howa to mag length they would not be in the case.

----------


## jakewire

Cheers Spudattack

----------


## gadgetman

> Howa's are a little porky but really solid old school type rifles.


There is not really a great deal in it with the new Howa's after they were put on a diet about 200g at most.

----------


## Beavis

Yea the light weights are nice

----------


## Nick-D

Shot both back to back last weekend. Tikka in .308 and howa in 6.5x55, both in boyds stocks.

Factory trigger is nicer on my howa. Crisp little 2 stage with a shade under 3lbs factory, the tikka was/is closer to 4lb. Still a good trigger though.

Howa is heavier (6.5x55 has a heavier barrel profile than the .308). Both group really well. Tikka drives tacs with handloads.

It was my first outing with the 6.5 and so was mucking around cleaning and learning the gun/trigger ect. Last 3 groups were all inside and inch with el cheapo $30/box S&B ammo and a warm bbl. I have spent bugger all time shooting paper also so have no doubt would group better in a more experinced shooters hands.

Cant go wrong with either, although you will probably get less of a ribbing at the local spot if you turn up with a 7mm-08 howa than a tikka ;p

----------


## Beavis

Good to hear. I have read on the interwebs that Howa make the new 6.5's with a short throat - the older ones were meant to be really load picky cuz of a long arse throat. I reckon they are probably one of the best buys on the market, mine came stainless with a hard case, leupold bases a cheap shit scope and cheap shit rings (never hurts to have spares for a .22). 895 at Reloaders.

----------


## Nick-D

> Good to hear. I have read on the interwebs that Howa make the new 6.5's with a short throat - the older ones were meant to be really load picky cuz of a long arse throat. I reckon they are probably one of the best buys on the market, mine came stainless with a hard case, leupold bases a cheap shit scope and cheap shit rings (never hurts to have spares for a .22). 895 at Reloaders.


Feckin bargain compared to the other rifles in the price range.

----------


## R.A.N.G.E.R

> Howa are nice rifles just a little heavy
> Tikka are nice rifles light and so on but they are all built on long actions


That sounds just great, the analytic assessmet Ive been waiting to hear.
But is this true across the board, true about all of the calibers offered and 
in all of the varieties of grips and frames and whatnot? Is a heavier barrel
and rifle better at bench shooting, such as at the range, easier to resist
felt recoil due to inertia? Are frames and accessories as common for one
brand as the others?

These are all classic questions, but because Im rifle impaired at the present,
all such discussion falls under the header of Shopping for me. Im most interested 
in medium distance accuracy, but around Atlanta (hey yall) there are few wild areas 
with that kind of range, and I think no ranges that have 250 to 600m rifle lanes.
May some good areas hunters use, leased land and such, in more rural areas of 
Georia or South Carolina, Alabama or Florida. Heck, maybe Ill meet some nice
New Zealanders! Thats a bit of a trip though.  Meanwhile thanks for the 
informative discussion,

t//s

----------


## Fisherman

The plastic Howa stock is unusable off a bipod IMHO

----------


## Pongo12

Nothing wrong with either. Howas shoot good as gold just heavy.
And don't have the gay tikka mag.
I've had both and still own a 16" howa it's a useful little thrash gun

----------


## Beetroot

Nothing like bringing back a thread from 2014.

----------


## Stocky

> I looked at the T3 guarantee and it wasn't worth the paper it was written on. Basically it was that it was guaranteed with their own house load in their own range. 
> 
> I've shot a few different makes and they all shot about the same other than my Zastava 223. Mind you I bought that cheap because no one could get any accuracy out of it (4" at 100m) but after suppressing it the Zastava is shooting very small groups indeed.


 @gadgetman Old post but are you a member of the handloaders club in Chch? I think i met you shooting the Zastava

----------


## Bill999

Necropost.

still stands the test of time, howa are nice and have easily adjusted triggers great bang for buck
tikka are lighter if you are that way inclined(I am) and are great rifles 
the tikka will cost a bit more 

either way they are both well made, well priced rifles

----------


## Ryan_Songhurst

If you could easily find decent stocks for a howa I would go a howa over a tikka any day, they're more sako than a tikka which is actually made by sako .. if that makes sense

----------


## gadgetman

> @gadgetman Old post but are you a member of the handloaders club in Chch? I think i met you shooting the Zastava


That would likely be me.

----------


## gadgetman

> If you could easily find decent stocks for a howa I would go a howa over a tikka any day, they're more sako than a tikka which is actually made by sako .. if that makes sense


As Toby said, Howa is the improved Sako.

----------


## gadgetman

I think @stug did a Howa stock for Toby.

----------


## stug

> I think @stug did a Howa stock for Toby.


Yep, based off the Sako 75 finnlight stock.

----------


## Bill999

have you got any pics @stug?

----------


## gadgetman

> have you got any pics @stug?


Can't find much.

https://www.nzhuntingandshooting.co....05/#post320639

----------


## Ryan_Songhurst

I'm pretty sure Luke has Tobys howa now

----------


## 10-Ring

> That sounds just great, the analytic assessmet Ive been waiting to hear.
> But is this true across the board, true about all of the calibers offered and 
> in all of the varieties of grips and frames and whatnot? Is a heavier barrel
> and rifle better at bench shooting, such as at the range, easier to resist
> felt recoil due to inertia? Are frames and accessories as common for one
> brand as the others?
> 
> These are all classic questions, but because Im rifle impaired at the present,
> all such discussion falls under the header of Shopping for me. Im most interested 
> ...


Welcome to the forum R.A.N.G.E.R.

I nothing against Howas and like some of the ones I've handled. However, Tikka T3x any day. Beautiful crisp trigger, easily adjusted down to 2.5lbs. Very accurate, in fact I've never come across an inaccurate Tikka. Some need the little nubs in barrel channel removed to make the barrel fully free floating before they'll shoot. Good corrosion resistance in stainless although like any stainless rifle the barrel needs to properly cleaned. Can't go wrong with one.

----------


## FRST

Advantage Howa, simply for price

----------


## 10-Ring

> Advantage Howa, simply for price


Quality always costs more.  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## timattalon

> Quality always costs more.


This is true, but just because it costs more doesn't automatically make it better quality...............There are differences between Howa and Tikka. Just like there are differences between Vortex and Leupold, or Toyota and Fiat. I would use Howa and Weatherby but...Well.......... 

Personally I have had very good experiences with Howa's I have owned. Would I own a Tikka? Maybe if it was at the right price. I have nothing against them, but if I had $1300 for a rifle I would spend $1000 on a Howa and throw the extra $300 towards the scope budget and get better optics. Both will out perform most shooters. Both will be more accurate than 99% of the nuts behind the butt. And if you are asking which is better, I would suspect very strongly that you are unlikely to be part of the 1% who can shoot better than either, in which case you probably would not be looking at either of them. 

The advice to try holding both and see what you feel more comfortable with is probably the best advice here. And there are others in that bracket that can perform at similar levels, but these two would arguably be the better of the group.

Only downside to the two is one appears to be named after a curry......

----------


## Nick-D

The biggest issue with the howas is the sloppy pos houge stock that comes with them. The tikka stock is nothing flash but at least it's a rigid plaform.

Wish howa would go to an in house halfway stiff stock, like weatherby does for the vanguards

----------


## FRST

> Quality always costs more.


"Name brands" always cost more...

"European labour" always costs more...

In saying that the most accurate hunting rifle I've seen was a Tikka, and as some have already said they tend to shoot better with a wider variety of box ammunition.
But my barrelled action Howa was $800 new. It came threaded too. I built the carbon fibre stock for roughly $100, slapped some talleys and a muzzle brake on and still haven't reached the cost of a new Tikka. And unlike the Tikka I can properly seat out my projectiles in the mag-box.
It shoots sub-moa too. The trigger was also really easy to tune down to 2 pounds. I think value for money is what your getting a bit more of with the Howa.

----------


## Flyblown

> The biggest issue with the howas is the sloppy pos houge stock that comes with them. The tikka stock is nothing flash but at least it's a rigid plaform.
> 
> Wish howa would go to an in house halfway stiff stock, like weatherby does for the vanguards


Howa internationally (Legacy Sports) has massively increased the range of stocks you can get now, because of this kind of feedback. Unfortunately, Outdoor Sports NZ who import Howa here are so far behind the game, and totally useless to boot. I've tried to source alternative Howa stocks through them, what a run around.

I own two Tikkas and two Howas. I put a Boyds stock on my heavy barrel Howa Varminter, and put the varmint channeled Hogue stock on my Howa .243 so it has masses of clearance now and is a fantastic shooter. Not that it was at all a problem with the original Hogue stock. 

If you're very cautious and take your time, it is easy to open up the forend channel on sporter Hogue stocks. Just use a very sharp scalpel and a steady hand. No brown ale or Steinies before the job. 

I can't split the performance of the Tikkas and the Howas. Both varmint contours shoot tiny little groups (Tikka Super Varmint .223 and Howa Varminter 6.5CM). Both carry rifles are perfect for what I want to do with them (Tikka Stainless Laminate .308 and Howa Sporter .243). 

Yes the Howa stainless isn't as rust resistant as the Tikka stainless but a simple coat of CRC Long Life sorts that out. Last time I mentioned oiling my stainless rifles for protection on here I got reamed by a couple of you, you are more than welcome to have another go if it makes you feel better. Yes the Howa action is rougher than the Tikka's, but a simple process of working the bolt repeatedly with fine valve grinding paste sorts out the Howa, particularly around the bolt lugs. 

I bought a Howa Mountain Rifle 7mm08 2nd hand which was cheap as chips from an American colleague departing for home, it is a brilliant wee rifle. Contrary to some of the flack I got last time I mentioned it (see above) it doesn't rust and its not stainless, its cerakoted carbon steel. And it shoots just as well as my sporter weight .243. 

At the end of day, it'll be down to the deal on the day. If I could get a wider range of stocks for Howas I think I'd just buy another three or four of them for the price of one overvalued Sako 85 with its daft recoil lug. Sako should have just stuck with their design that Howa copied, the L579!

 :Wink:

----------


## Nick-D

> Howa internationally (Legacy Sports) has massively increased the range of stocks you can get now, because of this kind of feedback. Unfortunately, Outdoor Sports NZ who import Howa here are so far behind the game, and totally useless to boot. I've tried to source alternative Howa stocks through them, what a run around.
> 
> I own two Tikkas and two Howas. I put a Boyds stock on my heavy barrel Howa Varminter, and put the varmint channeled Hogue stock on my Howa .243 so it has masses of clearance now and is a fantastic shooter. Not that it was at all a problem with the original Hogue stock. 
> 
> If you're very cautious and take your time, it is easy to open up the forend channel on sporter Hogue stocks. Just use a very sharp scalpel and a steady hand. No brown ale or Steinies before the job. 
> 
> I can't split the performance of the Tikkas and the Howas. Both varmint contours shoot tiny little groups (Tikka Super Varmint .223 and Howa Varminter 6.5CM). Both carry rifles are perfect for what I want to do with them (Tikka Stainless Laminate .308 and Howa Sporter .243). 
> 
> Yes the Howa stainless isn't as rust resistant as the Tikka stainless but a simple coat of CRC Long Life sorts that out. Last time I mentioned oiling my stainless rifles for protection on here I got reamed by a couple of you, you are more than welcome to have another go if it makes you feel better. Yes the Howa action is rougher than the Tikka's, but a simple process of working the bolt repeatedly with fine valve grinding paste sorts out the Howa, particularly around the bolt lugs. 
> ...


Yeah man, they are awesome rifles. I had a 6.5 Swede howa in a boyds stock that was an awesome shooter. To heavy for a bush gun though. Like 4.6kg with can and scope.

If they could nail the stock they would be imo, hands down the best value rifle out there. Also I much prefer the floor plate mag setup of the howa over a single stack dbm of the tikka for general big game hunting needs. Hate dropping the mag in the bush to top it off

----------


## Stocky

Id still love to see a bit more on how you did that stock? Still not exactly sure how you joined the halves.

----------


## FRST

> Id still love to see a bit more on how you did that stock? Still not exactly sure how you joined the halves.


Epoxied the halves together much like two sides of a model aeroplane, using plastic masking tape to keep them together while it set. Then further applications of two inch wide long strips of carbon fibre laid in the barrel channel and top/bottom of the butt area.

----------


## madmaori

I own 2 Howas and both shoot better then i can.
Weight isn't a issue for me , imagine what the older generation would think if they came back and seen how much whinging goes on about a pound or 2.
Tikka just feels to plasticy for me.

----------


## Jusepy

Reviving an old thread.....
Has peoples opinions changed between the tikka t3 308 and the howa 1500 308...

I am currently doing research on the two guns above trying to decide what breed I want to get for deer hunting.
Im torn with the price difference of the tikka 308 bare  with the price of a package deal of a howa (scope/supressor/rings)

HELP Me haha oh what a problem to have

Or if any tikkas or howas now for sale pm me

----------


## Danger Mouse

> Reviving an old thread.....
> Has peoples opinions changed between the tikka t3 308 and the howa 1500 308...
> 
> I am currently doing research on the two guns above trying to decide what breed I want to get for deer hunting.
> Im torn with the price difference of the tikka 308 bare  with the price of a package deal of a howa (scope/supressor/rings)
> 
> HELP Me haha oh what a problem to have
> 
> Or if any tikkas or howas now for sale pm me


Doing the same but 223.

The consensus I have found is that the howa is better value for money. The t3 is generally better with a slicker action and guaranteed accuracy, but you have to decide if the small increase is worth the greater cost.

----------


## 7mmsaum

Tikka Tikka Tikka

----------


## JohnQT

@Jusepy I own both a Howa and a Tikka and they are honestly both great rifles. The Howa is a stainless in a walnut stock and the tikka is fluted plastic stock version. I don't think there is really any difference in accuracy between the two. The only things worth noting are the bolt throws (Howa 90degress, Tikka 60), which may limit the scope size, or height of the rings you chose on the Howa. The Tikka's are all long-action = more weight, whereas the Howa in .308 is a medium size action.

If it were me, I'd buy the Howa and spend the money saved on a better optic  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Ultimitsu

> Doing the same but 223.
> 
> The consensus I have found is that the howa is better value for money. The t3 is generally better with a slicker action and guaranteed accuracy, but you have to decide if the small increase is worth the greater cost.


Price difference is not that big, a few hundred bucks? That is about the cost of 2 weekend hunting trips; or the difference between a very nice scope and another very nice scope (Vx5HD vs LHT). I bought my Tikka 223 last year for 1099 or  1199, blued barrel and plastic stock. I had fun shooting it. A simple 28 bucks Yo-Dave spring upgrade made it a lot better. 

I have handled (but not shot) a friend's Howa 223, the trigger and bolt felt quite rough. These things affect one's confidence in the gun and therefore confidence in shooting.

I am not saying Howa is bad. I just think the price difference between the two is quite small in the grand scheme of things.

----------


## Jusepy

> Tikka Tikka Tikka


Do you have shares in tikka ? haha

----------


## Jusepy

> Price difference is not that big, a few hundred bucks? That is about the cost of 2 weekend hunting trips; or the difference between a very nice scope and another very nice scope (Vx5HD vs LHT). I bought my Tikka 223 last year for 1099 or  1199, blued barrel and plastic stock. I had fun shooting it. A simple 28 bucks Yo-Dave spring upgrade made it a lot better. 
> 
> I have handled (but not shot) a friend's Howa 223, the trigger and bolt felt quite rough. These things affect one's confidence in the gun and therefore confidence in shooting.
> 
> I am not saying Howa is bad. I just think the price difference between the two is quite small in the grand scheme of things.


I was looking at a packaged deal with a howa 308 , scope , supressor , bipod , gun bag, ammo and cleaning kit for $1600
Now thats the price of a bare tikka rifle .

I guess i have to go into a shop and hold one of each, and see which one talks to me.

----------


## Marty Henry

The howa hact trigger is in my opinion the best factory one around. Still a great trigger won't help a shit gun.
Fortunately the howa is far from shit once free from that clammy hogue monstrosity.
Horses for courses the tikkas are really smooth and the one size fits all action which many people grizzled about isn't that big an issue.

----------


## Flyblown

I have three Tikkas and four Howas.

I guess you could say if one was clearly better than the other, all seven would be the same brand.

Fact is, theres very little to separate them. 

My main gripes are (one each):

Tikka T3: there is something about the factory stock design that produces excessive felt recoil in more powerful cartridges. I replaced the factory stocks with a DPT Hunter chassis which I use for all the rifles, and dont even notice recoil now. Considering the DPT chassis has a solid metal butt that is saying something. One of the NZ stock makers on this forum explained what it is about the Tikka stock shape that contributes to felt recoil, it was a very interesting post, but Ive never been able to find the thread again. 

Howa 1500/Mini: The bolt & action often need a bit of TLC to smoothen the feel from new. This is often a whinge from non-Howa owners and a very simple thing to fix with fine valve grinding paste and a couple of hours repetitive opening and closing the bolt. One of my Howas was noticeably worse than others but completely rectified now.

The main advantages (one each).

Tikka T3: Having the one size of action is actually a blessing in disguise, because you only need to splash out once on the stock or chassis that suits your needs, and simply drop in the barrelled actions as required. I am forever swapping between the .308 and .223 depending on what I am doing, and the next (long) action will be used in the same way.

Howa 1500/Mini: In proper hunting conditions the proper hunter should not be excessively concerned about scratching their stock or covering the action in mud or everything getting soaking wet. All too often rifles are treated as some kind of adornment and supposed hunters get themselves into a right state when their pride and joy suffers a bit of wear and tear. The price point of the Howa is perfect - it does exactly what it says on the tin and is cheap enough for the average guy not to worry too much about what happens on the hill. Yes they need ongoing maintenance to make sure they dont rust but that is true of the Tikka too. My Howa carry rifles get a fearful beating, frequently being used as a trekking pole, but they never let me down and I love them for that.

My next new rifle will be Tikka simply because the cartridge I want is not offered by Howa. Last time, it was the other way round, for the same reason. 

PS. The Hogue stock (suitably modified) is excellent in dirty wet hunting conditions.

----------


## Bill999

Whats the repeatability of swapping actions on the Dpt chassis? I found the solid Butt pad painful prone on my 280 so I just glued a shot gun pad to mine 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

